# Will this kill my springtails?



## SoCalSun (Oct 29, 2009)

Ive had a few cultures become infested with mites so i was wondering if it would be safe to use mite spray inside the cultures itself. I was thinking to spray a piece of cardboard with the spray not actually spraying the coco fiber. Has anyone had luck with this without killing the springs? Any other feedback on getting rid of the mites would be great.

By the way I have since created a border around the cultures so new mites cant make there way in, its the ones already in that im concerned about.

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

Yes it will also kill the springtails. You might want to try combining some woodlice with your cultures as they tend to eat away any mites over time.


----------



## Mikembo (Jan 26, 2009)

You can use Benzyl Benzoate inside the FF cultures. One resource for the stuff; Mite Spray Solution - JL-Exotics.

-Mike-


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

I tried tedion in one of my springtail cultures, the springs seem unaffected, however, I still see mites crawling around.


----------



## Mikembo (Jan 26, 2009)

I didn't read the post correctly....... I dont know if Benzyl Benzoate will work inside of your springtail culture.

-Mike-



Mikembo said:


> You can use Benzyl Benzoate inside the FF cultures. One resource for the stuff; Mite Spray Solution - JL-Exotics.
> 
> -Mike-


----------



## jon (Mar 12, 2008)

Miticides won't kill springtails, but I wouldn't put treated springs in a tank with frogs.


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

jon said:


> Miticides won't kill springtails, but I wouldn't put treated springs in a tank with frogs.


They actually do, had it happen myself.


----------



## jon (Mar 12, 2008)

Miticides kill mites. Insecticides kill insects. The huge majority of miticides are combined with insecticides, but some aren't. I'd guess you used one with an insecticide.


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

jon said:


> Miticides kill mites. Insecticides kill insects. The huge majority of miticides are combined with insecticides, but some aren't. I'd guess you used one with an insecticide.


I am perfectly aware of the difference. However the springtails eating the dead remains of the mites that were treated with chemicals do often die off because insecticide (if contained in the miteicide) or not it still takes a toll on them. Just the same as feeding anything out of that culture to a frog. It will take a toll.


----------



## SoCalSun (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks for all the info guys!!


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

If you are having problems with mites in springtail cultures stop feeding any grain based foods as this is often what is feeding the mites. Switch over to live baker's yeast (and possibly mushrooms) as this will remove any grain based food sources. It will take some time as any residual food source will need to be eliminated but this will prevent the mites from competing with the springtails (provided you haven't had one of the predatory springtail feeding mites show up in the culture). 

If you aren't using grain based foods you may have an infestation of detrivore mites which may require resetting up cultures without leaves, vegetable or other sources of food for those mites. 

Ed


----------



## JJhuang (Feb 5, 2010)

If all fails just buy a new culture and just make sure to feed mushrooms and have a mite preventative around the culture.


----------



## edwardsatc (Feb 17, 2004)

jon said:


> Miticides kill mites. Insecticides kill insects. The huge majority of miticides are combined with insecticides, but some aren't. I'd guess you used one with an insecticide.




"Miticide" and "Insecticide" are extremely broad terms. Do insecticides only affect insects? By this reasoning, DDT should be safe to all organisms except insects? Right? Could you point to a specific miticide where the mode of action, mechanism, its chemical/physical properties, or metabolites is not toxic to any other organisms?

BTW springtails (collembola) are not insects either. So by your reasoning the "insecticide" shouldn't have killed the springtails either.


----------



## jon (Mar 12, 2008)

edwardsatc said:


> "Miticide" and "Insecticide" are extremely broad terms. Do insecticides only affect insects? By this reasoning, DDT should be safe to all organisms except insects? Right? Could you point to a specific miticide where the mode of action, mechanism, its chemical/physical properties, or metabolites is not toxic to any other organisms?
> 
> BTW springtails (collembola) are not insects either. So by your reasoning the "insecticide" shouldn't have killed the springtails either.


Those are broad statements, and they take my commentary out of context.


----------

